# Tutorials List -> Photoshop, 3D Studio Max, Macromedia Flash



## Dark Star (Aug 6, 2006)

It is my months of work, i collected different sites, when i was learning graphics 

Photoshop:

*www.skinsntemplates.com
*www.systemdark.com/academy
*marengo.neopages.net/tutorials.htm
*spasquini.interfree.it/index.htm
*www.heathrowe.com/tutorials.asp
*endocore.com/main.php?main=ps/main
*www.noxcel.com/main/tutorials.htm
*www.learn2paint.net/tutorials/ 
*www.mdstudios.net/pstuts.php
*www.arch-nemesis.net
*www.esoul.org
*www.dementorskiss.com/andy/tutorials
*www.psmeg.co.uk OR *www.wz2k.co.uk
*www.deviantart.com
*www.rainworld.com/psworkshop/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com
*www.voidix.com
*www.spoono.com
*tutorials.remixx.net
*www.eternalgfx.homestead.com/
*www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/
*robouk.mchost.com/
*www.photoshopcafe.com/
*www.zimmertech.com/
*www.shunidesigns.com/
*marengo.neopages.net/tutorials.htm
*www.dwphotoshop.com/photoshop/technoindex.php
*www.proeffect.com
*www.bluesfear.com
*www.infinite-fire.net
*www.selection-designs.net
*www.aiyaz.net/tutorials
*www.luscious-beauty.net/content/tutorials
*www.jennyspage.net
*geda-online.com/tutorials.htm
*www.inanimetions.net
*www.retouchpro.com
*malephika.formmailer.net



3D Studio Max:

*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1904736
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1723239
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1728302
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1267314
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1016425
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/1002926
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/834396
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/974089
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/628404
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/827005
*www.voidix.com/coolabstract.html
*www.voidix.com/glasscrystal.html
*www.voidix.com/Silicon One-1.html
*www.voidix.com//spikey.html
*www.voidix.com/spikes.html
*www.voidix.com/glasstube.html
*www.voidix.com/tubes.html
www.3dm-mc.com
*www.secondreality.ch/
*www.trinisica.com/sub_learn.asp?lv=3&mode=2
*3dtoday.com/tutorials/
*www.3dtotal.com/
*www.3dbuzz.com/
*www.3dcafe.com/
*www.comet-cartoons.com/toons/3dhelp.cfm/ 
*www.raph.com/ 
*www.exchange3d.com/main/index.php
*www.3dark.com/ 
*www.maxhelp.com/ 
*www.max3d.com/ 
*www.3dluvr.com/ 
*mr2k.3dvf.com/frameset.htm
*www.topleftpixel.com/ila_solomon/Tutorials.htm 
*www.x99online.net
*www.spoono.com/tutorials/3dstudiomax
*www.deviantart.com/thumbnails.php?section=3dsm
*danielbuck.net/tutorials.htm 
*www.xenomorphic.co.uk/education.htm

Paint Shop Pro: 


*www.learn2paint.net
*www.autobliss.com/psp/
*www.pinoy7.com
*www.psplinks.com
*www.sumrallworks.com/...tutorials/link2g.htm
*mardiweb.com/web/
*www.grassspider.com/tuts/index.shtml
*www.psptoybox.com/links/psp7/7links.htm
*psp7tutorials.homestead.com/
*jo-ellens...tutlist.htm
*users.adelphia.net...ials.htm
*members.tripod...tutorials.html
*www.jenti.co.uk/
*www.graphicbuds.com...psp7.html
*www.jewelwg.net/...psp_tuts.html
*frostcrew.net/
*malephika.formmailer.net/
*www.flybynight...tutorials.htm
*pdxonline.host.sk/v3/
*www.solardreamstudios.com/.../psp/
*www.tutorials911.com/tutoria...play.php?cid=14

Here's a ton of more Photoshop Tutorial

*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/index.html 
*www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/index.html 
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
*www.phong.com/tutorials/
*www.spyroteknik.com/
*www.deepspaceweb.com/ 
*www.spoono.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*www.pixeljunction.com/tutorials.php 
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/
*www.photoshoproadmap.com/pho...rials-tips.html 
*www.carbonfour.com/tutorials/ 
*www.digitexturia.com/index2.php 
*jereme.gfxsites.net/# 
*www.digitalwebgold.com/resources/tutorials.htm 
*www.designsbymark.com 
*www.axxessdenied.com 
*www.bluesfear.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.dimitrix.net 
*www.eyesondesign.net/ 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*www.endeffect.com/ 
*www.tutorialsearch.com/ 
*www.xanthic.net/tutorials.html 
*www.planetphotoshop.com/ 
*www.eyeball-design.com 
*asbestos.edgenetwk.com/news.htm 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*www.jereme.com/ 
*www.effectlab.com/ 
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop.htm 
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
*www.savvy.net/photoshop.htm 
*www.photoshopcafe.com 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/tutorials/ 
*www.opticnurve.com/tutorials.asp 
*www.pankpages.com/tutorials/photoshoptut.htm 
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
*www.stab.se/aq/ny/index.htm 
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
*www.darkerimaging.com/tutorials.htm 
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph....htm?once=true& 
*www.rtideas.com/ticks/ 
*x-tremefx.cnhost.com/tutorial/tutorials.html 
*www.screaming-art.com/tutorials.php 
*www.webinfractions.com/~defe...rials/index.htm 
*w1.243.telia.com/~u24308054/...s/tutorial.html 
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
*www.digitaltropic.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.bizark.com/learn/ 
*www.perfectpixels.com/index.cfm?method=photoshop 
*www.webteknique.com/ 
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html 
*www.eyeland.com/tutorials.php 
*user.fundy.net/morris/main.html 
*europa.spaceports.com/~beatop/tutorials.htm 
*umojan99.tripod.com/ 
*www.dsigning.com/photoshop/t...intwithfilters/ 
*www.nebulus.org 
*www.gurusnetwork.com/tutoria...shop/index.html 
*www.masteratwork.com/ed/7denierave/ 
*www.somethingleet.com/ 
*www.theroot42.org/forum/ 
*www.shadowness.com 
*www.russellbrown.com/tips/photoshop.html
*www.systemdark.com/academy



MORE Photoshop:

*www.photoshopjunkie.com/tutorials.html 
*www.bobsphotoshopsource.co.uk/
*ps6.com/
*www.eyesondesign.net/
*www.freephotoshop.com/ n/a
*user.fundy.net/morris/redirect.html?404.html
*www.indigoproductions.com/free_stuff.asp
*www.neofrog.com/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/
*www.photoshopcafe.com/
*www.icancu.com/
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/
*www.metamorephosis.com/
*www.opticnurve.com/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.tutorials911.com/
*www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/
*www.digitaldoodler.com/
*www.stridingstudios.com/
*user.fundy.net/morris/
*www.teamphotoshop.com 
*www.tutorialforums.com/
*www.b-man.dk/tutorials.asp
*photoshopgurus.info/
*www.photoshoppluggedin.com/ 
*www.photoshoproadmap.com/
*www.photoshop-stuff.com/
*www.photoshopwebmagic.com/
*www.photoshopx.net/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/
*www.photoshop-graphics.com/
*www.scottswork.co.uk/ 
*www.screaming-art.com/ 
*www.sedergraphics.com/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com 
*www.handson.nu/
*www.deaddreamer.com/
*www.screamingbanana.com/smartybutt.shtml
*www.dsigning.com/
*www.absolutecross.com/
*www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/photoshop.html
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe/
*www.spyroteknik.com/
*www.creativstudios.net/
*www.pdh-net.freeserve.co.uk/
*www.thedesigncore.com/ 
*www.chunkypanda.com/
*www.toxicbug.com/digitalart/
*www.shadowness.com
*www.shadowness.com/news.html 
*www.tmedsdesign.com/
*home.no/entie/
*home.no.net/poek/
*syn.gotlag.com/
*www.sector-7.tk/
*dazulu.r4ge.com/
*www.thredziii.com/
*www.karoo.de/
*www.melonn.com/
*www.designsbymark.com/
*www.phong.com/
*www.deviantart.com/
*www.adobe.com
*www.geocities.com/nessele/
*geda-online.com/
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey.../tutorial1.html
*www.photoshoplover.com/
*www.photoshopace.co.uk/
*www.homestead.com/photo_shop/
*www.poidesign.com/
*robouk.mchost.com/tuts/
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/index.html
*umojan99.tripod.com/photoshop.htm
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp
*www.shortcutcentral.com/
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp 
*www.redeyedesign.com.au/
*www.ghostbone.com/
*www.kraix.com/
*www.geocities.com/aptutorials/
*www.photoshopuser.com/
*www.bizark.com/
*www.graphicsnews.com/
*www.dtpdomain.com/
*www.timmbasoft.com/
*digicollage.com/asap/index.htm
*www.deepspaceweb.com/
*www.effectlab.com/
*www.mynx-home.tk/
*www.orionnetlinks.com/default.asp
*www.chezfree.com/sylgraph/
*photoshopgurus.info/
*www.pixeljunction.com/
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/
*www.eyewire.com/
*www.dubtastic.com/tutorials.html
*www.angryblue.com/
*www.rasterized.org/
*www.precisionart.net/


Few More 

*www.flashkit.com/
*www.virtual-fx.net
*www.macromedia.com/support/flash
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey...hockwave_flash/
*www.enetserve.com/tutorials
*www.were-here.com
*www.moock.org/webdesign/flash
*www.iboost.com/build/software/flash
*www.3dcafe.com/asp/tutflash.asp
*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/flash.htm
*www.actionscripts.org/
*www.edevboards.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=18
*www.extremeflash.com/
*www.flahoo.com/
*www.enetserve.com/tutorials/
*www.flashfilmmaker.com/
*www.flashfruit.com/
*www.flashgeek.com/
*www.flashguru.co.uk/
*www.flashlite.net/
*www.flashplanet.com/
*www.flashsound.com/
*www.flazoom.com/
*www.shadowness.com/tutorials.html
*www.kirupa.com
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutoria....se=dreamweaver
*www.cbtcafe.com/flash/advbutt...edbuttons.html
*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials...h&articleid=67
*www.spoono.com/tutorials/flash/cursor
*www.help4flash.com/tutorials/dropdownmenu.swf
*www.actionscripts.org/tutoria....in de x.shtml
*www.cbtcafe.com/flash/flyoutmenu/flyout.html
*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials...h&articleid=68
*www.cbtcafe.com/flash/motiong...tionguide.html
*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials...h&articleid=74
*www.actionscripts.org/tutoria...sh/index.shtml
*www.spoono.com/tutorials/flash/scroll
*www.help4flash.com/tutorials/scrollbar.swf
*www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials...h&articleid=73
*www.webthang.co.uk/tutorials/gor_fmx3/mxp3_1.htm
*www.webthang.co.uk/tutorials/gor_fmx1/mxpl1.htm
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/02/05/index4a.html
*www.webreference.com/js/column87
*www.flashkit.com
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorial...&re=1&se=flash
*flashkit.com
*flashmove.com
*macromedia.com
*flashkit.com/tutorials
*.kirupa.com
*sfdt.com
*cbtcafe.com
*ultrashock.com
*www.spoono.com/links/?catego...bcategory=Flash
*www.phong.com/tutorials/flash/drag
*www.phong.com/tutorials/flash/animation
*www.phong.com/tutorials/flash/transparent
*flashtutorials.com
*www.trainingtools.com/online/flash5/index.htm
*www.actionscripts.org/
*www.flashmagazine.com/html/505.htm
*www.the-stickman.com/
*66.70.72.50/
*were-here.com
*tutorialsforflash.com
*tutorial911.com
*thehotweb.net/cgi-bin/sites/jump.cgi?ID=751
*www.enetserve.com/tutorials
*www.iboost.com/build/software/flash/
*flashcircle.com
*www.turtleshell.com/guide/
*flashgeek.com
*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey.../tutorial8.html
*www.designsbymark.com/
*learntthat.com
*www.flashworker.de/
*helpforflash.com
*help4flash.com
*www.unleash.com/davidk/flash/
*flashzone.com
*www.enetserve.com/tutorials/tutorials.html
*vtc.com
*www.flashheaven.de/
*flash-school.de
*robouk.mchost.com/
*flashguru.co.uk
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/flash/
*www.3dcafe.com/asp/tutflash.asp
*webreference.com/multimedia/flash/
*www.welcomesite.com/
*flash.cybermeister.net/
*pinoy7.com
*lunarmedia.com/asmussen/tutorials/
*www.ezwebdesign.com/flash.html
*www.moock.org/webdesign/flash
*www.echoecho.com/flash.htm
*www.tiemdesign.com/HOWTO/Flash.htm
*directory.google.com/Top/Com...wave/Tutorials/
*trainingtools.com
*www.adobe-photoshop-training...h-tutorials.htm
*grandmaster.co.uk/flash
*www.intelinfo.com/free_flash_training.html
*flashdeveloper.nl
*www.xat.com/io/tutorial.html
*www.flashfreaks.nl/
*www.polar-lights.com/en/
*webdesign.about.com/cs/flash/
*www.computer-training-software.com/computer.htm
*www.flash-up.de/Dr_Flash/Tutorials/
*www.terawave.com/flash.shtml
*www.flashworker.de/start.htm
*www.flashpro.nl/
*www.xat.com/xatshow/tutorial.html
*www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/flash/
*guistuff.com
*www.flzone.net/
*www.thefreecountry.com/ecentricity/flash.shtml
*www.moock.org/
*www.htmlcenter.com/tutorials/index.cfm
*www.webbuilder101.com/main/flash.asp
*www.bizarsoftware.com.au/res.../tutorials.html
*www.teamphotoshop.com/flash/...s/flash_tut.php
*shadowness.com
*www.ccsm.ucar.edu/support/Document/flash.shtml
*www.microcyb.com/?m=c&c=1
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutor...al.asp?id=29801
*www.flashguru.co.uk/000234.php
*www.directtutorials.com/dfirefla.htm
*www.angrycoffee.com/tutorials/flash/
*www.imhosted.com/supportcenter/ftp_flash.shtml
*www.alanasmith.com/MIDUSS_su...torials_sum.htm
*www.regentaenzer.de/
*clipartuniverse.com/animation.shtml
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/flashtutorials/
*www.webworksite.com/flashtutorials.htm
*www.w3schools.com/flash/default.asp
*animation.about.com/library/...ashtutorial.htm
*www.citycollegiate.com/flashhome.htm
*www.adobe.com/products/tips/indesign.html


Be on the lookout for more updates ^_^
If u liked it the rep me


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 6, 2006)

nice work d00d but plz rechk many of the links r broken


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 8, 2006)

Top 3 links and the 6,9,12th one under photoshop are not valid now.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot
Great Collection
& You have a Big Heart so that you give all this to us
Thanks


----------



## blueshift (Aug 8, 2006)

ax3: I think it just a render(background) mirrored and the glossy tect over it.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 8, 2006)

hi 
my no of post is same is as 14 but i have  posted more than this


----------



## POISON (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG, really huge list....Thanx man....Thanx.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey nice links 
repped you


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks For Info


----------



## n2casey (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice links friend. Thx for posting. Keep posting.


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 17, 2007)

wow..great help ...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

what the hell .................... why did u waste so much of energy ..............well...........we can just google for that .


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for the collection


----------



## cool2c43 (Jan 18, 2007)

really a great post , you have done a nice hard work on this photoshop, you are really great


----------

